
Show HN: HackerNews Redesigned - jiten_bansal
https://github.com/jitenbansal/hackernews
======
sladix
I like it ! But as I mentioned in the chrome extensions review, when you
upvote a post, the white heart disapear (on chrome)

~~~
jiten_bansal
Because, without chrome extension when I upvote a post, Upvote icon disapear.

~~~
sladix
Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, didn't even notice haha

------
Hockey_Dino
This theme is beautiful and transparent appearance. Good work

~~~
Tonts5271
What a pity not has theme for Firefox/Opera.

~~~
ebalit
It should be easy to port using the WebExtensions standard (implemented by
Chrome, Firefox and Opera).

